# Call of Duty Problem



## bluegoldfish (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, I have a problem with my call of duty united offensive. When I try to play single or multiplayer it says "This application has failed to start because mss32.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem". Well I tried reinstalling the game 3 times, still doesnt work.

Also when I try to uninstall the first one nothing happens.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

> mss32.dll is a module for the Miles Sound System Library used by WinAmp and other multimedia applications for audio playback and sound effects.


I would install winamp  If winamp is using this dll file it should come with it. Give it a try.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can copy mss32.dll file from SETUP/DATA on CD1 to your Call of Duty folder on your hard drive.


----------



## bluegoldfish (Apr 16, 2006)

koala said:


> You can copy mss32.dll file from SETUP/DATA on CD1 to your Call of Duty folder on your hard drive.


I'm a total idiot when it comes to this stuff. Could you dumb it down a little for me? 

-Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If mss32.dll is the only file missing, you can copy it from your CD into the game folder. It's usually stored in C:\Windows so you might be able to find it there, or download it from *http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mss32*


----------



## bluegoldfish (Apr 16, 2006)

Fixed mss32.dll. New problem.
"CODUO MP 1.41 build win-x86 Aug 23 2004
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\pakuo06.pk3 (12 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\pakuo05.pk3 (3 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\pakuo04.pk3 (7646 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\pakuo03.pk3 (2275 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\pakuo02.pk3 (790 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\pakuo01.pk3 (1652 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\pakuo00.pk3 (6231 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/uo
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\uo\localized_english_pakuo00.pk3 (2578 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
21187 files in pk3 files
execing default_mp.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec uoconfig_mp.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec_mp.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure_mp.csv: using configuration 2200 cpu MHz 256 sys MB 128 vid MB
couldn't exec configure_mp.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Measured CPU speed is 2.80 GHz
System memory is 1023 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 128 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:28960
Hostname: alex-80dissvi9g
IP: 192.168.2.101
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 6: 1024 768 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (1024x768)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...53 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 5 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
ATI detectedInitializing OpenGL extensions
...using OpenGL 1.2 draw element range
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture add environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture combine environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture dot3 environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 cube map textures
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...GL_NV_texture_shader not found
...GL_NV_register_combiners not found
...using WGL_EXT_swap_control
...using OpenGL 1.3 multitexture
...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...using OpenGL 1.2 normal rescaling
...GL_ATI_pn_triangles not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
...GL_NV_fog_distance not found
...GL_NV_vertex_array_range not found
...GL_NV_fence not found
...ignoring GL_ATI_vertex_array_object
...using GL_ATI_fragment_shader
...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic

GL_VENDOR: ATI Technologies Inc.
GL_RENDERER: Radeon 9600 x86/SSE2
GL_VERSION: 1.3.3803 WinXP Release
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_S3_s3tc GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_element_array GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap GL_ATI_fragment_shader GL_ATI_map_object_buffer GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_ATI_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_streams GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATIX_texture_env_route GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texgen_reflection GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_shader GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_multitexture GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_extensions_string WGL_EXT_swap_control 
WGL_EXTENSIONS: WGL_ARB_extensions_string WGL_ARB_make_current_read WGL_ARB_multisample WGL_ARB_pbuffer WGL_ARB_pixel_format WGL_ARB_render_texture WGL_ATI_pixel_format_float WGL_EXT_extensions_string WGL_EXT_swap_control 
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 8

PIXELFORMAT: color(32-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(8-bits)
MODE: 6, 1024 x 768 fullscreen hz:60
GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits
CPU: Intel Pentium III
rendering primitives: single glDrawElements
texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST
picmip: 2
picmip2: 2
texture bits: 0
multitexture: enabled
compiled vertex arrays: enabled
texenv add: enabled
ATI truform: disabled
NV distance fog: disabled
Initializing Shaders
----- finished R_Init -----

------- Miles sound system initialization -------
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit stereo sound
2D provider initialized at 9436800 0 89455988
available 3D providers:
Miles sound system initialization failed
WARNING: loaded sound file 'sound/misc/mouse_click.wav' couldn't be read
WARNING: loaded sound file 'sound/misc/mouse_over.wav' couldn't be read
WARNING: streamed sound 'sound/music/mainmenu1.mp3' not found
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What's the new problem? How far into the game do you get? Does it crash or just not start? Any error messages?

*System requirements* for Call Of Duty 2.


----------



## bluegoldfish (Apr 16, 2006)

It can't find 3 sound noises, happens as soon as I start game. It crashes.


----------



## bluegoldfish (Apr 16, 2006)

bump :S


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like you need more than just mss32.dll to get the Miles Sound System working. The game should install all necessary files, so I'm not sure why yours isn't working. Can you see mss32.dll in *SETUP\DATA* on your Call Of Duty CD1?

Try installing the Miles Sound Tools *http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Editors-Recorders/Miles-Sound-Tools.shtml*


----------



## bluegoldfish (Apr 16, 2006)

New problem. EXE_ERR_MSS_INIT_FAILED_MP


----------



## bluegoldfish (Apr 16, 2006)

Bump : S


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

EXE_ERR_MSS_INIT_FAILED_MP means it can't find MSS32.DLL. Have you installed the game to the default location?

Is the game a legit version or a copy?
Does your system match the game's minimum requirements?
Has it ever worked or is this a new problem?
Does the game work on any other PC?

*Call Of Duty Boards*


----------

